# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  اجتماع ناجح بمنزل جمال الوالي قبل قليل

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انفض قبل قليل اجتماع ناجح بكل المقاييس بمنزل الاخ جمال الوالى ضم عصام  الحاج عبد الله حسن عيسى نادر مالك سيف النصر متوكل ازهرى وداعه الله..


 البيان الموحد سيرد بعد قليل



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طالما الوالي رضى عن نادر ابراهيم مالك مزمل حيقول فيهو شعر تاني 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الناس شتمت لجنة التسيير عندما استمتع للتحالف المريخي 

اها ياربي الناس دي حتقول شنو هسه بعد تحالف الوالي مع التحالف 



الوالي بين ثنائي التحالف نادر مالك وعصام الحاج

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاجل 
 اجتماع أهل  المريخ بمنزل جمال الوالي اليوم الحضور
 عصام الحاج
 نادر ابراهيم مالك
 مولانا ازهري وداعة الله
 امير سيد احمد 
 الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي 
 متوكل احمد علي

ومهدي الامين 
و اللواء معاش سيف النصر اسماعيل 
و قطب المريخ الطيب الجزار 
وخالد شرف الدين

 وتم التفاكر والتشاور للوصول لحل للوضع المريخي وستجري المجموعة  اجتماعات أخري مع لجنة التسيير والشوري المريخي

*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*يا مهدى يا حبيب ... لا بهمنا والى لا تحالف بهمنا مريخنا و بس ..
الوالى نعت بالفشل الادارى لغياب الرؤية الادارية الكروية المحنكه ..
التحالف ينعت بالفشل المادى عندما سنحت لهم اكثر من فرصه لالتقاط القفاز و لكن لم يستطيعوا لعدم وجود القدرة المالية ..
الان اذا صح ما ذكرته اعلاه فهو يوم المنى و اجتماع الفكر الكروى مع القوة المادية .. و ربنا يصفى النفوس دوما ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Jamal Balal
					

يا مهدى يا حبيب ... لا بهمنا والى لا تحالف بهمنا مريخنا و بس ..
الوالى نعت بالفشل الادارى لغياب الرؤية الادارية الكروية المحنكه ..
التحالف ينعت بالفشل المادى عندما سنحت لهم اكثر من فرصه لالتقاط القفاز و لكن لم يستطيعوا لعدم وجود القدرة المالية ..
الان اذا صح ما ذكرته اعلاه فهو يوم المنى و اجتماع الفكر الكروى مع القوة المادية .. و ربنا يصفى النفوس دوما ..



نتمنى ان يكتب الله تعالى الخير للمريخ من اي جهة ولله
*

----------


## وهبة

*ناس التحالف الطول عمرهم بنقوا في الوالي ...مشوا ليهو في بيتو عديل كدة !!!!

سبحان الله...!!!!!!
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*نادر ياكسلاوي انسلخ من التحالف من فتره طويله راجع معلوماتك 
وقبيل كان في سبق جبتوا ليك وقلت ليك فى اجتماع شغال الكلام ده كان قبل ساعتين تقريبا وتاني اديك سبق انه الناس الفى الصوره ح يدخل منهم جمالو نادر ومتوكل فقط وعودة عبدالصمد وارده بنسبه كبيره جدا 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مخرجات ونقاش .. اجتماع اليوم في منزل الدكتور جمال الوالي ..

اجتماع ناجح جدا بكل المقاييس بمنزل جمال الوالي ضم مجموعة خيرة من المريخاب

تم نقل رغبة كل اهل المريخ في تصدي جمال الوالي للمرحلة المقبلة وهذا الامر يمثل رغبة الشارع المريخي ، فالمريخ يمر بمنعطف خطير يتطلب وجود شخصية مقبولة الى حد كبير من جمهور المريخ.
تحدث جمال الوالي بكل رحابة صدر ، وتم الاتفاق معه ان المرحلة المقبلة هي مرحلة الجميع وليست مرحلته هو ، وتم التاكيد على ان كل الشعب المريخي سيتعاون معه .
وتحدث جمال الوالي ان المرحلة المقبلة اذا قدر له ان يقود المريخ ستكون مرحلة مختلفة وان تكون هناك ضمانات لذلك ، ومن هذه الضمانات يكون في طرح جديد واستقطاب موارد لنادي المريخ .
تحدث جمال الوالي عن الظروف الحالية المرتبطة بالمسائل المالية المتعلقة بالنادي والتزامات اللاعبين ، حيث تم الالتزام من قبل الحضور في الاجتماع للوصول للمعلومة الحقيقية حول المسائل المالية التي يمكن ان تعيد الاستقرار للمريخ ، وتكون الصورة واضحة قبل ان يتخذ جمال الوالي رايه بقبول قيادة لجنة التسيير .
تم الاتفاق على ان هذه المرحلة مرحلة تكاتف كل اهل المريخ وتحرك وفد من هذه المجموعة للالتقاء بالاخوان في مجلس الشورى .
ولابد من الكل التكاتف حول المريخ ونكون على قلب رجل واحد لاهمية المرحلة .
الساعات القادمة ستشهد تحرك على كل المستويات (مستوى قيادة الدولة والاجهزة التنفيذية وعلى مستوى كبار اهل المريخ وجماهير المريخ) من اجل الترتيب للمرحلة المقبلة)
وايجاد الضمانات الكافية لجمال الوالي والالتفاف حول النادي وقيادة النادي والبرنامج الطموح الذي سيقود المريخ الى الامام وكيفية تجاوز المسائل المعقدة في الوضع الحالي .
جمال الوالي على استعداد حسب رؤية مولانا ازهري انه على استعداد لقيادة النادي اذا كانت هذه رغبة جماهير المريخ والسلطة الحاكمة .
تم التاكيد لجمال الوالي انه يكاد يكون هناك اجماع كبير جدا عليه
التفكير الان من جانب المشجع المريخي يختلف من الفترة السابقة ، فطيلة فترة ال13 سنة كان الاسهام مع جمال الوالي ضعيف ، فاصبحت الرؤى مختلفة والروح مختلفة فكل الناس ستقف معه ولن يترك الامر له بمفرده

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

نادر ياكسلاوي انسلخ من التحالف من فتره طويله راجع معلوماتك 
وقبيل كان في سبق جبتوا ليك وقلت ليك فى اجتماع شغال الكلام ده كان قبل ساعتين تقريبا وتاني اديك سبق انه الناس الفى الصوره ح يدخل منهم جمالو نادر ومتوكل فقط وعودة عبدالصمد وارده بنسبه كبيره جدا 




عسى ان يكون في الامر خير للمريخ
وهذه مانرجوه
*

----------


## استرلينى

*مصلحه الكيان فى الاخيار دائما
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*في اتصال بالأستاذ نادر مالك قبل قليل أكد لي ما تم نشره وانهم بعد خروجهم من منزل جمال الوالي قد ذهبوا الى الزعيم محمد الياس بمنزله العامر وانهم نوروه بما تم وقد بارك الخطوة ووعد بأنه سيجتمع بمجلس الشورى ليقوم بدوره بتنويرهم
*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

في اتصال بالأستاذ نادر مالك قبل قليل أكد لي ما تم نشره وانهم بعد خروجهم من منزل جمال الوالي قد ذهبوا الى الزعيم محمد الياس بمنزله العامر وانهم نوروه بما تم وقد بارك الخطوة ووعد بأنه سيجتمع بمجلس الشورى ليقوم بدوره بتنويرهم



2222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

طالما الوالي رضى عن نادر ابراهيم مالك مزمل حيقول فيهو شعر تاني 




نادر  استقال من التحالف  من قبل سته شهور  وانضم لمجلس الشورى
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*  رياضة سودانية
   عاااااااااااجل ..الوالي يوافق على رئاسة نادي المريخ 




 
اليوم 04:42 PM
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / وافق السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ الاسبق على العودة عبر لجنة تسيير جديدة خلال اجتماع  قبل قليل مع اقطاب المريخ الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي ونادر مالك و عام الحاج و مولانا ازهري وداعة الله  ومتوكل احمد على ومهدي الامين و اللواء معاش سيف النصر اسماعيل و قطب المريخ الطيب الجزار وخالد شرف الدين و ذلك بمنزله و ناقش الاجتماع الراهن المريخ و كان الوالي في بداية الامر قد رفض العودة و لكنه وافق بشروط و هي توفير ضمانات ابرزها ايجاد مصدر دخل ثابت لدعم المريخ و اشراك كافة ابناء المريخ في الاستقطاب و دعم المريخ و يجدر ذكره ان مولانا ازهري وداعة كان قد امن على مطلوبات الوالي و الذي اشاد بعصام الحاج و تم ازالة الجفوة بين الرجلين و يتوقع ان يتم اعلان لجنة تسيير في حالة حصول الوالي على ضمانات متسقبلا

  1   |     0   |   


*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الناس شتمت لجنة التسيير عندما استمتع للتحالف المريخي 

اها ياربي الناس دي حتقول شنو هسه بعد تحالف الوالي مع التحالف 



الوالي بين ثنائي التحالف نادر مالك وعصام الحاج




ههههههههههههههههه
الناس حتقول ونعم الشاي الشاي بالياسمين
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*يارب يارب وبحق الشهر الكريم
اللقيمات الضربها الليمونة الليلة
مفعولها ما يبطل
عشرة سنوات لى قدام
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ضاقت ولما استحكمت حلقاتها
فرجت وكنت أظنها لا تفرج !!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

ضاقت ولما استحكمت حلقاتها
فرجت وكنت أظنها لا تفرج !!



يااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## علاء الدين حمزة

*مبروك الخطوة التالية نرجو من جمال الوالي تسريح الوك  وتعيين برهان ومحسن باسرع فرصة وتعيين محمد موسى مديرا للكرة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نسألك أن تبعد عن المريخ الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن 
اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

اللهم نسألك أن تبعد عن المريخ الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين



امين امين يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## aboali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

ضاقت ولما استحكمت حلقاتها
فرجت وكنت أظنها لا تفرج !!



باذن الله فرجت
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الناس شتمت لجنة التسيير عندما استمتع للتحالف المريخي 

اها ياربي الناس دي حتقول شنو هسه بعد تحالف الوالي مع التحالف 



الوالي بين ثنائي التحالف نادر مالك وعصام الحاج








يا كسلاوي التحالف في بيانه قال أن نادر ابراهيم مالك تقدم باستقالته من التحالف منذ مدة و هو لا يمثل التحالف و قيل أن عصام الحاج لم ينضم للتحالف أصلاً فكيف يكون الوالي قد تحالف مع التحالف !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

يارب يارب وبحق الشهر الكريم
اللقيمات الضربها الليمونة الليلة
مفعولها ما يبطل
عشرة سنوات لى قدام






و الله أبناء المريخ أخطر عليه من الأعداء . . . يا ناس ليمونة لم يكن بين الحضور
*

----------


## moamen

*على الجميع فى مجتمع المريخ من قادة واعلام ومنتديات تناسى الماضى 
والاستفادة مما حدث فى جعل الزعيم يسير فى المسار الصحيح وبقوة


أرحب بادارة تضم كل ابناء المريخ الخلص بجميع مسمياتهم لافرق مادام الهدف اسعاد الصفوة


مودتى 

*

----------

